# Mill table lock handles



## modeng2000 (Oct 25, 2010)

For a long time I have put up with locking screws for my mill table X and Y slide ways being turned by an Allen key. As you can imagine this is a PITA especially when the key just doesn't want to go in the screw's socket head.

My solution was to make a steel body with the cap head screw pressed into a drilling in one end and the other end fitted with a pivoting handle. 
The body length is so the handle can be turned without being obstructed by the mill table.
The screws are M3.5 and the body is 25mm long by 12mm dia.

Should have done this ages ago


----------



## 4156df (Oct 25, 2010)

Neat idea, and one I plan to use.
Dennis


----------

